# Shipping Furniture to Oz



## Michelle75 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, 
My family and I are hoping to move to Melbourne in next year. We have already had a few shipping quotes but we have hit a brick wall as the removal companies have stated the below
“Your Charges Exclude: There may be some costs incurred at destination that we are not able to pre pay on your behalf, these include: Quarantine Inspection and treatment fees, Customs examination fees, Import Duty / Tax and storage fees.

We have some pine furniture,chesterfield sofa (Horse hair). 

Has anyone just moved to Australia, please could you explain how you dealt with the above and is it cheaper to buy your furniture out there rather than shipping? 

Thanks you for reading 
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

When it gets to Australia everything is inspected by quarantine, they charge for this. How much they charge depends on how big the load, what they find and have to do. 

We paid about $300 for our part container to be inspected. The people handling it in Australia emailed us, requested the money and paid. They then delivered once the inspection is done, which may not be immediately. 

If you have new goods you will be charged the equivalent of VAT for the items. 

There are always taxes to pay on cars & other vehicles. 

If they find anything dodgy and have to destroy and decontaminate anything it will cost a lot $$$$$$

I'd be very careful with sofa. Most likely wont get through or they'll want to decontaminate it. We had a few tiny wicker boxes they missed but a sofa is hard not to miss and it will hit your purse hard. 

Pine furniture should be fine so long as it's not outdoor furniture and it is treated, varnished or painted. Untreated wouldnt get in.


----------



## Michelle75 (May 13, 2012)

Hi Shel,

Thank you so much for your advise. We did have a feeling that the sofa might be a problem. On your experience with the move, what would you change?? We are in two minds - do we sell everything and buy out there or ship what we have.

Thanks once again
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

We didn't take furniture but still took about 40 boxes. You can buy furniture there so unless it is particually special or expensive I'd leave it. Our boxes were filled with kitchen stuff, personal stuff like books, photos, baby toys and clothes. Anything that will make you place feel like home, pictures from the walls or other items that you need keep. If any of your white goods are fairly new keep them because they cost more but any older than 5 yrs its not worth the shipping cost if you might buy new in another 2 yrs because they break.


----------



## Michelle75 (May 13, 2012)

Hi Shel,

Thank you for your speeeeeedy response. Out of interest what shipping company did you use and how much was it?

Sorry so many questions, but its good to ask someone that has already done it.


Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

We used john mason, couldn't praise them enough. Expert packers and not a thing broken. I think it cost about £1200 for the boxes, all shapes & sizes some huge + freezer & a bike.
They also sent a couple of boxes airfreight, baby stuff & hubbies computer because we couldn't wait 3+ months for them. That cost about £800.


----------



## Michelle75 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you once again. What a book of knowledge you are.


----------



## Laugan2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, We've just moved to Australia in the past two months and we used Crown Relocations, packed everything just about, even white goods, cost us £4600 for a sole container but was so nice to see your own belongings again and only one item got damaged but wasn't worth claiming for. We did buy a Hoover, toaster and iron, pots and pans when we got here as we had to wait another 3 weeks until our container arrived. Crown included the customs charge into the quote so we had nothing else to pay but make sure anything from out doors is clean, mud free otherwise you'll get a cleaning bill. Any of our goods with a UK plug we use Aussie adaptors for but can get the plugs changed. Taking out your marine insurance not with your removal company can save money. I read about the recommendations on here bout using percival letton, I think that's their name, based in Liverpool, they were far cheaper but to get a realistic quote you need to see how much your items would cost in Australia, should you need to replace them, so that's time consuming. Rather than living in an empty house in oz too long we shipped our stuff out 6 weeks before we left, wished we had shipped out our lawn mower as they are cheaper back home, never mind. Good luck.


----------



## chihung00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you know anyone moving from East coast US to AU, and what shipping company they use, My stuffs the biggest and heaviest is my tool box. Please respond soon, moving date is getting close. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## arkashka (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd love to get some US -> Australia shipping company names too. Tried researching by online reputation, but all moving company reviews are mixed at best, overwhelmingly negative at worst.


----------

